

Shopify is next in 37signals' public customer happiness report card movement - xal
http://www.shopify.com/blog/3314452-improving-customer-support-with-the-shopify-happiness-report

======
vgurgov
Does anyone know if/when it will be open sourced? I'd love to contribute/test
it in my product

~~~
helipad
37signals use ZenDesk for customer support, so I think this hooks into the
ZenDesk API somehow.

I thought we might see this as a product in the future, but I'm not sure how
it might happen right now.

------
mhp
I'm happy about this, and let me clarify that I love shopify and their
product. However, I think they might not be aware of a disconnect in their
support offering (which hopefully this would make more obvious). I've had
multiple weeks go by without any response to my emails and posts on their
forums. (Other times, I've gotten responses in 24 hours, so it's not
consistent). I hope it's because they are so successful that their support
team is being crushed under the weight of their growth.

~~~
xal
All cards on the table, we have struggled a bit under the growth. Yes, first
worlds problem, I know. Shopify is a very complex product and in many cases
it's our customer's first foray into the world of building a company.

We want the support and guru team to act as a kind of virtual assistant and be
with our customers every step of the way. Like any company sometimes we don't
get this right and have to change stuff.

\- tobi (Founder)

------
wlll
Here's the 37signals one for comparison: <http://smiley.37signals.com/>

~~~
xal
Direct link to Shopify's <http://smiley.shopify.com/>

